

Ask HN: Where do you go to discuss machine learning? - spiffworks

Can&#x27;t seem to find a decent place for good ML discussion. &#x2F;r&#x2F;machinelearning is highly inactive, and the freenode IRC channel is a bit unwelcoming.
======
mindcrime
[http://metaoptimize.com/qa](http://metaoptimize.com/qa)

[http://stats.stackexchange.com/](http://stats.stackexchange.com/)

